# Discovery Channel's Weed Wars



## Ernst (Nov 28, 2011)

[SIZE=-1]Discovery Channel's Weed Wars

I understand December first is the day for this.


Here is a link for the Sneak-peek http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/weed-wars-sneak-peek-weed-wars.html

-------------------------------------------------

I have to find a place that has the discovery channel since I don't pay for cable TV

Anyone recording?


[/SIZE]


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Nov 28, 2011)

Little upset its only gonna be a 4 part miniseries. Other than that should be interesting. I was actually filmed at HHCSJ picking up my meds, wonder if that will be in the show?


----------



## socaliboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Try a torrent network (thepiratebay.org) etc, and search for the episodes in .avi when it's released. e.g - Weed Wars S01E01 ... 



Ernst said:


> [SIZE=-1]
> 
> I have to find a place that has the discovery channel since I don't pay for cable TV
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernst (Nov 28, 2011)

Cool on BT.. I have the tool bar in firefox.


The preview seems okay. I bet when people watch this and see Harborside with 94,000+ members they will come away with a different idea. Especially folks in places like Idaho where they still think out of sight is out of mind and lock them up and throw away the key.

I am guessing that some who will watch will gain their only experience around marijuana from the show.


----------



## ford442 (Dec 2, 2011)

watched late last night.. didn't take it all in - i will watch again today..
but, it was a good representation of the uphill battle that clubs like Harborside have to face now and the presenters are clearly on their side..


----------



## rock lobster (Dec 2, 2011)

thats funny, oh man ive been to harbor side in that vid, they have some serious fire.


----------



## Ernst (Dec 3, 2011)

The video is good.


----------



## ford442 (Dec 3, 2011)

ya - i must have missed a lot of it the first watch - now i see where they are going with folowing everyone around.. i'm glad that i got to understand exactly what went down with the taxation deal..
omg - i know a guy called Dress Dave in real life - he is a stoned out hippie just like on the show only younger.. lol.. hell, you guys might know him.. he gets around... he used to sell me purple microdots back in the 90s.. then he lived with my brother in santa cruz and was a tard.. haha.. who trusts a guy called Dress Dave to go in front of the Oakland city council?? heh..


----------



## pplayer104 (Dec 3, 2011)

you can watch it here http://www.1channel.ch/watch-2730433-Weed-Wars im about to tune in


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 5, 2011)

There is something terribly off about this show. No way a group of people that flaky run a business that brings in 8 figures a year. Completely impossible.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 5, 2011)

TrichomeTrent said:


> Little upset its only gonna be a 4 part miniseries. Other than that should be interesting. I was actually filmed at HHCSJ picking up my meds, wonder if that will be in the show?


 Didn't realize it was only 4 parts, but i did notice on my dvr that the next one to record is number 4, so what happened to 2 and 3?


----------



## ford442 (Dec 5, 2011)

ep01 was for sure 12/1/11 i assume that next thurs will be ep02 on DSC..


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 5, 2011)

Not how dish is showing it, we will see i guess.... just interesting.


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 5, 2011)

Did anyone else think that dude in the show looked like a frog from rockos modern life with downsyndrome?


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone else think that if they were faced with a million dollar fine they could probably talk their way out of they could come up with something better to say than "sorry, we don't have the money". I mean damn, it's a million dollars! You wouldn't pay a lawyer a couple thousand dollars to argue the point that you shouldn't actually have to pay that fine rather than roll into the meeting high off your ass and just say "duuuude that's a lot of money! I don't have it right now".

No one who makes business decisions that badly could possibly run a business that brings in 25 million per year.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 6, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Does anyone else think that if they were faced with a million dollar fine they could probably talk their way out of they could come up with something better to say than "sorry, we don't have the money". I mean damn, it's a million dollars! You wouldn't pay a lawyer a couple thousand dollars to argue the point that you shouldn't actually have to pay that fine rather than roll into the meeting high off your ass and just say "duuuude that's a lot of money! I don't have it right now".
> 
> No one who makes business decisions that badly could possibly run a business that brings in 25 million per year.


 Yeah i thought the same thing, one guy presenting one side? I would have attacked it from every possible angle. I think I would have skipped the "We can't afford it" argument entirely.



> Did anyone else think that dude in the show looked like a frog from rockos modern life with downsyndrome?


And that shit is just funny!


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 6, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Yeah i thought the same thing, one guy presenting one side? I would have attacked it from every possible angle. I think I would have skipped the "We can't afford it" argument entirely.!


Exactly. He didn't even mention the fact that the tax wasn't intended to be retroactive. That's a very valid point and potentially could have gotten them out of paying a million dollars! 

If it were me and my million dollars I would pay a team of lawyers to go into that room and argue every point possible. I wouldn't just smoke a bowl and go in there threatening to leave if I didn't get my way.

It's 100% with out a doubt impossible that this group of people runs the most successful dispensary in the world. If they acted like that when starting their business they would have never gotten the chance to open the dispensary in the first place. That show is a lie. I'm not sure why they are putting up this false front, but I'm positive that can't really be the way harborside is run. I'm very interested in learning their motivations for portraying themselves this way on national tv.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 6, 2011)

while not on often someone from over there has an account here, i believe its HarborsideHealth, or along those lines, maybe you could ask the details......


----------



## Ernst (Dec 9, 2011)

3 options to download weed wars One and no one bothered with weed wars episode 2. No download at all.

Interesting


----------



## jcannons (Dec 9, 2011)

I think the episodes are just labeled wrong....episode 4 is actually episode 2...

J


----------



## ford442 (Dec 9, 2011)

it is up on usenet (17 hours), so BT will have it soon..


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 9, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Does anyone else think that if they were faced with a million dollar fine they could probably talk their way out of they could come up with something better to say than "sorry, we don't have the money". I mean damn, it's a million dollars! You wouldn't pay a lawyer a couple thousand dollars to argue the point that you shouldn't actually have to pay that fine rather than roll into the meeting high off your ass and just say "duuuude that's a lot of money! I don't have it right now".
> 
> No one who makes business decisions that badly could possibly run a business that brings in 25 million per year.


 It wasn't a fine. It was a tax that they all agree should be paid but the argument was whether it would be retroactive or not. Getting an extension to pay is reasonable for both the dispensary and the city. I really think they made this into more than what it actually was for television. 
Now the IRS applying section 280e to the dispensary in episode 2 is a much bigger concern.


----------



## Ernst (Dec 10, 2011)

* 'Weed Wars': Five-Year-Old Takes Medical Marijuana On Reality Show*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/09/weed-wars-five-year-old-smokes-marijuana_n_1140351.html


I have not seen episode 2 but this came up on my list.


----------



## filtereye (Dec 11, 2011)

http://eztvstream.com/weed-wars/weed-wars-season-1-episode-2-episode-2


----------



## ford442 (Dec 12, 2011)

now i see that this was taped a few weeks ago when the IRS audit was new news..
i think the two growers are kind of silly.. blind leading the blind am i right? they keep ending up with pathetic crops... lol..
i am very hopeful about that epilepsy case! 4 days without a seizure when they were happening every day!! that is biblical proportions of news in my mind.. i wish that i could have straight CBD pills instead of my meds which could kill me..


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 12, 2011)

ford442 said:


> now i see that this was taped a few weeks ago when the IRS audit was new news..
> i think the two growers are kind of silly.. blind leading the blind am i right? they keep ending up with pathetic crops... lol..
> i am very hopeful about that epilepsy case! 4 days without a seizure when they were happening every day!! that is biblical proportions of news in my mind.. i wish that i could have straight CBD pills instead of my meds which could kill me..


Thought the second episode was excellent.

As far as the growers go, no. You'd be surprised. I've had that guys strawberry cough before and it was possibly the best bud I've ever smoked in my life. He's very legit. They weren't lying when they said his bud lasts less than a day. Last time I saw his bud on harborside's twitter feed I drop up to Oakland to get some, got to harborside by 3pm and it was already gone even though they limited the quantities to 1 gram per patient. 

IMO he screwed that one up really bad making some really bad choices, but that can happen to anyone. I see where you're coming from though. In that episode they looked like dumbasses.

If you ever get a chance to pick up his strains at harborside, do it.


----------



## ford442 (Dec 12, 2011)

i thought that it was a bit strange that he tried the Co2 method to kill bugs though he had never used it before - i think that some things they cook up to make the tv show more interesting.. maybe it underscores the difficulty of the trade like showing ice road trucks falling through the ice layer..


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 12, 2011)

ford442 said:


> i thought that it was a bit strange that he tried the Co2 method to kill bugs though he had never used it before - i think that some things they cook up to make the tv show more interesting.. maybe it underscores the difficulty of the trade like showing ice road trucks falling through the ice layer..


yep. I agree. He didn't even do the Co2 method right. You'd think he'd know that you have to do multiple treatments due to hatching eggs. But it looks like he just panicked and pulled everything early. 

But yeah, I agree. Looks like an attempt to show the difficulty of being a pro farmer. In that respect it was pretty successful.


----------



## Ernst (Dec 14, 2011)

ford442 said:


> it is up on usenet (17 hours), so BT will have it soon..


Right On!

Doing the deal now.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 14, 2011)

The collective i used to be a member of (before the Fed raids in Cali) was asked to be a featured collective. They declined because they were afraid it would draw too much attention.

Since the owner and his son are both facing 20-life now i guess it wouldn't have made much of a difference


----------



## Ernst (Dec 14, 2011)

I will watch Ep2 soon but I was thinking that "Bay Area" values may not reach everyone we need to reach.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 15, 2011)

Ernst said:


> I will watch Ep2 soon but I was thinking that "Bay Area" values may not reach everyone we need to reach.


Hell, I'm from the bay area and I couldn't identify with the "bay area values" in the first episode. 

You should definitely watch the second one. It's a complete 180. The guy who brings in his epileptic son is a real eye opener. I think everyone can universally identify with "my child is sick and needs medicine!". You'll see. Check it out and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 15, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> The collective i used to be a member of (before the Fed raids in Cali) was asked to be a featured collective. They declined because they were afraid it would draw too much attention.
> 
> Since the owner and his son are both facing 20-life now i guess it wouldn't have made much of a difference


wow. That's fucked up.


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 15, 2011)

just watched the first episode and those dudes are some dorks. they are not going to be taken seriously if they can't present themselves seriously. i agree i have no idea how they made it that big in the first place. lets see what ep 2 brings to the table...


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 15, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> wow. That's fucked up.


No joke huh?


----------



## ford442 (Dec 17, 2011)

ep3 was good.. 
at one point they showed some of their 'top shelf' stuff - OG Kush > SLH > Super Skunk..


----------



## taekwondoguy (Dec 22, 2011)

lol at old guy tryna smoke pipe for first time.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 22, 2011)

taekwondoguy said:


> lol at old guy tryna smoke pipe for first time.


It looks like he was trying to smoke a rock. I know they probably edit a lot but it looked like he tried one hit, determined it wasn't enough then jumped right to hash. He really missed out not having anyone he knows smoke him up.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> There is something terribly off about this show. No way a group of people that flaky run a business that brings in 8 figures a year. Completely impossible.


spenca in my area has 7000 patients and its pushing 7 figures. now imagine 90000 patients. yeah lots of money being made. not sure for how much longer tho after this show. all it takes is keen business sence some smarts and a little balls. all of which the owner has.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Dec 23, 2011)

Here are all the episodes http://s7icky.tv/?s=weed


----------



## ford442 (Jan 23, 2012)

last night i watched Drugs Inc. 'Hash'..
it was a fairly interesting glimpse into the world economics of hash.. but, i worry that the whole thing was a way to make pot look like it has a much harder counterpart - they had an american woman in holland teaching kids in amsterdam how they all have cannabis problems... strange that she was the only american and also that there was a poster of a guy pooping in a laundry hamper behind her on the wall...
i wish that they had talked about the fact that the inflated value of the stuff only has to do with the prohibition and not that it is a potent 'devil's candy' which garners tons of cash... i would still say that hash is not as stong as beer.. if i have 4 beers i could fall down stairs and break my neck.. but, i think that i could take 10 hits of good hash and still walk to the store and get candy.. heh..


----------

